# buying dog food in bulk



## Silent_Assassin

where is the best place to buy a pallet of dog food?


----------



## Beagler282

Find you a local feed n seed store and talk with the owner.Alot of times if you buy in bulk they will cut you a better price.


----------



## Silent_Assassin

are there any quality Georgia dog food producers?


----------



## JuliaH

*Check with the folks below. They make some real good horse feed and might make their dog food too. Prices are good, worth the drive  *



*Mid Ga Farm Service LLC*

*1799 Mennonite Church Rd
Montezuma, GA 31063
478-472-7847*


----------



## sasmojoe

*bulk dog food*

Check with HI-Tek Rations, they are in Dublin, GA


----------



## curdogsforhogs

Mid South Feeds in Alma Ga.
Dixie Dog in SC cost 13.99 Meat Based first Ingredient
Showtime 15.00 Chicken Based w Omega 3s
should be alot cheaper by the ton at the plant cutting out the middle man
912-632-7603


----------



## Ga. Black Gold

Mid Ga. sells Black Gold.  Lots of hog hunters in that area are feeding Black Gold.  I was their a couple months back at their open house handing out samples.  You'll feed half as much per day as these other guys are feeding.


----------



## Tye

curdogsforhogs said:


> Mid South Feeds in Alma Ga.
> Dixie Dog in SC cost 13.99 Meat Based first Ingredient
> Showtime 15.00 Chicken Based w Omega 3s
> should be alot cheaper by the ton at the plant cutting out the middle man
> 912-632-7603



We are getting ripped off here in Ga - Showtime is 22.00


----------



## Silent_Assassin

cant get good price anywhere this suck


----------



## K9SAR

Just be careful with buying such a large quantity of dog food.  The food CAN go rancid unless you feed it within about a month (find out the "expiration date" from the manufacturer if you can) or freeze it.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold

Good dog food has an expiration date on the back of every bag.  It will last 1 year from the date it is made if bag is not opened.


----------



## Tye

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Mid Ga. sells Black Gold.  Lots of hog hunters in that area are feeding Black Gold.  I was their a couple months back at their open house handing out samples.  You'll feed half as much per day as these other guys are feeding.



Half as much ? Pretty bold statement, are you prepared to back that up ? "these other guys" mentioned Showtime and Hi-Tek feeds so you have stated that a switch to Black Gold will result in cutting the amount of feed in half vs either of these 2 feeds ?


----------



## BigKelly

As bold a statment as that is its NOT TRUE. I have feed all of these feeds and there is not a big difrence in all three. (IMO) I do belive that the Black Gold is the best of the bunch.(IMO) But it will not cut your feed in half if you are using a good feed already. I feed Showtime blue bag and its a long way from $15.00 a bag. At 5 bags a week it would be worth the drive to South Carlina to pick some up! LOL


----------



## back nine

BigKelly said:


> As bold a statment as that is its NOT TRUE. I have feed all of these feeds and there is not a big difrence in all three. (IMO) I do belive that the Black Gold is the best of the bunch.(IMO) But it will not cut your feed in half if you are using a good feed already. I feed Showtime blue bag and its a long way from $15.00 a bag. At 5 bags a week it would be worth the drive to South Carlina to pick some up! LOL



I feed showtime in the red bag during the summer and get it for 14.50 here and the blue bag in the winter cost me 15.50. I have also tried black gold and it probably is the better feed but it isn't 10 dollars a bag better and no it doesn't cut your feed amt in half


----------



## Ga. Black Gold

I can, I will, I have!


----------



## 281

buying in bulk west creek farm supply in cornelia every 20 bags they would give me 5 free i usually bought 40 bags every other week.no good place to by any feed in my area.


----------



## Tye

Ga. Black Gold said:


> I can, I will, I have!



Ok, post the data from the trial comparisons that prove you can feed half as much Black Gold as either of these other 2 feeds. You have made the claim, but you have not backed it up with any evidence yet.

thanks,


----------



## BigKelly

Wow that's a great price on Showtime! ($15.50) I can't even get it at MidSouth for that! Its $21.95 here in Claxton and $19.95 in Alma. Or was! I Would bye in Alma and put in Barrels to keep the feed fresher but this is such a pain in the butt! Its just easier for to bye here and pay the $2 more. I take it off on my taxes any way! And at the end the month I have only saved$40! Now I do realize that $40 is a lot of money but, 1hr+ there, 1hr+ back, The space it takes to house all of that feed, the chance something gets into it or happen to the feed(rats or rain ect.)This is just not worth what you would save! IMO. I would like to see something that proves Black Gold is twice as good as Showtime or Hitec.


----------



## racreechie

How much a bag for the black bag of black gold  me is 23.95


----------



## Ga. Black Gold

YOUR dogs have to prove it to you, not me.  That stool in the back of your dog pen is the proof.  With either one of those foods, you are not what we at Black Gold or even Pro-Plan call getting a firm stool.  You may think you are, but it is not what WE call firm.  Dogs are just like people, some can eat and eat and never gain a pound.  Some of us can't.  Food is supposed to stay in their bodies and work.  If you feed the same amount of Black Gold that you are feeding of Showtime and Hi-Tek, they WILL have diarrhea.  If you cut it in half, you will eliminate the problem of upset stomach when changing dog foods.  After 3 days, you look at your dogs and if they have maintained their weight, that dog has told you that is all it takes.  I want you to be able to hit it with a golf club and send it 100 yards.  Touch it right after they drop it with your shoe and not have ANY of it stick to your shoe.  Hi-Tek is known in our industry for not being able to stay consistent with their food. Showtime not as much.  Ask some of these that have fed your brand and have switched to BG or Pro-Plan.  Don't ask me to prove it in writing.  YOUR dogs will have to prove it to you.  But then again, you've already made up your mind!


----------



## Tye

Mr BG, this was a legitimate request for substantiation of your claims. Thanks for the explanation of canine nutrition, I think all of us realize there are ingredients that can be included in feed to make a firm stool, so this is only part of the story.

I just completed a 100 pound trial of Black Gold feed and I reduced the amount of feed by half based on the amount I fed of Showtime, this was not quite enough to hold the hounds up, running a few hours maybe twice a week during the trial. So, I had to increase the amount, based on this test your claim is off the mark. 

Now, I have determined that I could get away with a slight decrease in the amount of feed with the Black Gold but not enough to offset the cost difference , about $20.00 vs $27.50.

My determination is that , yes Black Gold is a good feed, but it is not as superior as you claim to the other premium feeds available around here. So, do not make any more of these claims thinking that no one is going to call you on it.  If, Black Gold wanted to be able to prove any of these claims they certainly could get third party testing done to provide the facts.

A note of caution to you - be careful as a representative of a company when taking shots at a competitor on a public forum - _"Hi-Tek is known in our industry for not being able to stay consistent with their food"_ This is considered unprofessional and will not win any friends for you or your company.


----------



## John F Hughes

GT , you "R" right. back on sonny pride 24/20 $17.75 (50)


----------



## BigKelly

Tye said:


> Mr BG, this was a legitimate request for substantiation of your claims. Thanks for the explanation of canine nutrition, I think all of us realize there are ingredients that can be included in feed to make a firm stool, so this is only part of the story.
> 
> I just completed a 100 pound trial of Black Gold feed and I reduced the amount of feed by half based on the amount I fed of Showtime, this was not quite enough to hold the hounds up, running a few hours maybe twice a week during the trial. So, I had to increase the amount, based on this test your claim is off the mark.
> 
> Now, I have determined that I could get away with a slight decrease in the amount of feed with the Black Gold but not enough to offset the cost difference , about $20.00 vs $27.50.
> 
> My determination is that , yes Black Gold is a good feed, but it is not as superior as you claim to the other premium feeds available around here. So, do not make any more of these claims thinking that no one is going to call you on it.  If, Black Gold wanted to be able to prove any of these claims they certainly could get third party testing done to provide the facts.
> 
> A note of caution to you - be careful as a representative of a company when taking shots at a competitor on a public forum - _"Hi-Tek is known in our industry for not being able to stay consistent with their food"_ This is considered unprofessional and will not win any friends for you or your company.



Thank You Tye! I have had dog all my life. I understand how and why dog food. I have feed all of these feeds with some success, i feed Showtime cause price, performance and it's available. I was just saying show me some thing that backs up your claims.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold

Tye, which BG did you try?
I'm a foxhunter.  So is the owner of BG.  We run our dogs in pens, hundreds of acres, wall to wall running, 12 to 20 hours, no breaks.  DO NOT claim to say I CANNOT back my product.  Just keep feeding your dogs whatever and I WILL keep on, AND PROVING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racreechie

BG   lower your prices and black gold is the best for the buck


----------



## Tye

BG, Your claim in this post was that anyone feeding Showtime or Hi-Tek could feed half as much if they switched to Black Gold - that is simply not the case. All I asked you to do is provide proof to back up your statement. I did not say you can not back your product - you chose to respond in the best way you could.


----------



## Fast_Money

I second that, Racreechie....BG, lower your prices and you can't beat it. In these economic times, price is a very close second to quality.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold

Folks, I apologize to everyone I have mislead.  I am leaving this site and if any of you have more questions about dog food, contact Mr. Tye.    I don't know how else to prove or tell you.  By the way, what is the digestibility on your food?  They don't want to tell you on their web-site or brochures.  Call them and ask because someone is going to ask you.


----------



## wood-reader

Ga. Black Gold said:


> Folks, I apologize to everyone I have mislead.  I am leaving this site and if any of you have more questions about dog food, contact Mr. Tye.    I don't know how else to prove or tell you.  By the way, what is the digestibility on your food?  They don't want to tell you on their web-site or brochures.  Call them and ask because someone is going to ask you.



No need for aplogize. I and several hunter used your Black Gold and are very happy with the way our dogs perform and look. I have use the black bag for almost two years and I would suggest to anyone to give it a try. I have used other cheaper made brands, not in cost, before switching and I see a savings because I feed less by volume. I get the same happy report from other hunter. No need to prove anything to me cause I have prove it on my own. 
I hope everyone here has a great hunt season and keep an open mind and prove it to yourself.


----------



## bluedog37379

Well I don't any proof other than my word. But for the last 6 months I have used black gold to feed my 7 hounds and I can assure you I have saved money. I do feed almost half of what I was feeding which makes for less clean up and my son loves that. Yes it may cost a little more on the front end, but you save in the long run. Back Gold is all I will ever feed from now on.


----------



## bigrob82

i have tried other feed and now am a black gold feeder and will from now on be because yes my hounds look better and last a whole lot longer than ever and yes i feed and clean up half as much there is none that compare imo and if you are feeding less then you are saving money and yes i have always fed good feed but this is the best


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Back when I was a young boy we fed our dogs table scraps and the cheapest dry food we could buy.  They did just fine,how ever, cleaning the pen was like cleaning up after elephants!

Of course I wish Black Gold was cheaper!  How ever like just about everything in this life if you want something good you have to pay for it.  Black Gold and Purina are always there, always sponsoring our hunting/dogs sports.  Ensuring the traditions of hunting and hunting with dogs-mans best friend continue on.  I wouldn't be surprised if some of these "bargain brands" belong and contribute to PETA and the Humane Society!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

The Black Gold is better if yall dont want to feed it or not.Makes no difference to me..Its also fine with me that Showtime,hi-tek and all the others dont support our hunting dog hunts and field trails..When the time comes for us to fight for our dog hunting rights..I'm pretty dang sure Black Gold is going to be standing right beside me fighting..Lets just see where these others are  I've fed most of it and Black Gold is times better..If you cant afford a few more dollars..Maybe you should not be in the dog business to begin with...I actually had to swap my hounds to a lower grade of Black Gold this summer..They were staying to fat only hunting a couple nights a week and running them on a 4 wheeler a few days a week...


----------



## back nine

GA DAWG said:


> The Black Gold is better if yall dont want to feed it or not.Makes no difference to me..Its also fine with me that Showtime,hi-tek and all the others dont support our hunting dog hunts and field trails..When the time comes for us to fight for our dog hunting rights..I'm pretty dang sure Black Gold is going to be standing right beside me fighting..Lets just see where these others are  I've fed most of it and Black Gold is times better..If you cant afford a few more dollars..Maybe you should not be in the dog business to begin with...I actually had to swap my hounds to a lower grade of Black Gold this summer..They were staying to fat only hunting a couple nights a week and running them on a 4 wheeler a few days a week...




Mid south feeds in alma who makes showtime will support our coonhound events when contacted. They aren't as big as black gold but will do what they can. They donate alot to our club every year. I personally know the owner who coonhunts and often pleasure hunt with him.


----------



## houndsman

GOOD GOSHUS A LIVING  its hunting season fellows ! all these different dog feeds were made with different ideas in mind . Some were price , some was QLT, some was just wanting to make money .I have tried about all of them . READ the ingredients and you can determine some of them . I have tried most all of them and fed more than 1 bag of each . During the summer is not a good time for trial and era .But thats my ap. . Your dogs or your wallet will tell how good a feed your feeding . i like for my dogs to tell it myself . TAKE A LOOK AT MY AVATAR IT TELLS THE REST OF THE STORY . good luck and good hunting .


----------

